# Just moved need help with Iron



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Everyone....been awhile since I've been on here...
Moved to Wisconsin and with me my Hap and my pleco they made the move in breather bags... I am very impressed with them!!! They were in bags for a week with heat packs and did wonderful!!!

My issue is the water here!!!
It is loaded with Iron.... My tank until I close on my house is a 6.6 just the Hap and the pleco until I get situated that's the best I can do at the moment... Not sure what to do I've never had to deal with soo much Iron.... I am using prime and salt..but the water looks full of iron... I am using mostly distilled water as I figure it's better than all well water. I am very limited in my resources as I am living at a campsite in a 5th wheel until Aug.... what is the best way to remove the iron as it can't be good.... The filter is the ones that hang off the back with the replaceable filters... I clean it every week as the water quality is poor...

Suggestions... also small town so supplies are at a very "primitive"..... level have to travel hour to get to Madison for any decent pet stores.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

My well water is filled with iron also. Grow some live plants, red or green ones, they will love the iron. As far as my fish, they don't seemed bothered by it.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

[quote="londonloco" my fish, they don't seemed bothered by it.[/quote]

+1 to this as well. I live in Wi as well and have tons of iron in my water. Fish are just thriving as much as ever. I wouldnt worry about it. I do use a Dechlorinator that removes heavy metals but not sure if that will help the iron content at all.


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Well that's good to know I'll stop stressing about it. Do you do anything about the color of the water? I loved having a clear tank and now it's got the red tint and is cloudy a bit...


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

I assumed the water in your tank comes from your tap, which you drink, cook and bathe in. The iron in your tap water should be "suspended iron" which does not tint the water. What type of substrate do you have in the tank? any driftwood?


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

It is from the tap in the campground well... I can't stand drinking it because the iron is really strong.. it stains everything red/brown. 
Until I can get into my house he is in a 6.6 that unfort is plastic with gravel substrate with a filter that hangs over the back with charcoal and filter media. I don't like small tanks but it's the absolute best I could do given my situation. Yes on the driftwood HOWEVER it came from CO in a water bag that had been boiled and has been in the tanks for 2 years+ the small piece is for the pleco for the fiber. It's not from that.

What about those jugs that have the filters in them pour the water in it goes thru the filter then you pour the water out into your glass??

Like I said I just am wondering if when I set up my 55 in a couple months is my tank going to have that red/brown tint?? I'm getting the kinks out now for the big tank and getting my cichlids again...


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

My tanks dont have that red tint to them at all. Might just be the water from that campground that is like that? Like said before it should be suspended iron and should settle out of it. If it is tinted when you get your tank setup then you could always try aging your water before doing a water change.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

Would a faucet filter (like a Brita) help remove the iron? Maybe someone could chime in on this idea. I know most water filters are supposed to help remove metals.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Iron is normally removed by filtering through manganese sand. However, at a nearby college that runs a small trout hatchery for their aquaculture program, they treat their high iron water by running it through a pail full of nails. That apparently removes the iron. Being in Wisconsin puts you close to http://www.redflint.com/ for sand and gravel.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

What campground are you at? You mention an hour from Madison. I'm near Madison and might be able to help you out a bit depending on where you're staying.


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you Guams 
I am going to try aging the water to see if that helps... even though he has no eyes he still gets affected by eye issues more now than when in CO.... Right now he's got a cloudy eye with a red spot. I think it's the water issue. Treating with Melafix it comes and goes..

We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Supragsx (Jun 12, 2011)

Not sure if I am correct on this but my guess would be if it is well water the color is from rust. I would go buy the water for your tank revers ossmosis is good not sure if it will be to soft for the fish you have. Most stores have a water machine and it's cheap. Out here in AZ it's .25 a gallon or $1.00 for a 5gal container. This would get rid of the red color water for sure as long as it is filtered water. It is drinking water so it should be. If you have a Wal Mart close they should have one either inside or outside. If I am wrong please correct me but I really think your problem is rust from the well.


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Talked to the LFS in town about the well water.... They said that they actually do better in this water and that I shouldn't worry. The Iron/rust is very high.... said to use spring water.... Supragsx I have seen those in wal mart next time I'm there i'll look at them more... I've never had to "fiddle" with my water.. 
I think I was messing too much with the water so now I'm going to chill out a bit on the water and let it settle. He appears not to be affected by it soooo


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Well here is an update...This little tank has gone through the hoops but things are better now...Got the Iron taken care of. I'm now using Spring water and only using enough hot water to bring the temp up, prime and aquarium salt...They are happy as clams now...

Had a un invited visitor to the tank not quite sure how this little fella got inside our trailer and found it's way into the small opening in the tank... But he was not allowed to stay... 








Notice the algae bloom!!! sigh...








This was the space the tree frog had to find!! Past 3 cats and a dog!! 









The next obstacle was an algae bloom!!! I used Algae fix and within minutes....and I mean minutes it was crystal clear!!!! 
Same picture as above minus tree frog and Algae!!!! 
















This is Ray my blind Hap in the bowl he eats from...he heard noise around his tank and thought I was going to feed him..









Now next month when our house closes and I can get my 55 up and running I'm ready!! Got the water figured out!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ha, that would be a big surprise! :lol:


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

It was!!! I saw a clump of cat hair and was wondering how did that get in there...took the lid off to fetch it out and viola!!! Tree frog!!  As I was getting the hair out my fish was all colored up and mad I thought wow somethings got him agitated!!! Then I saw it!! He's blind but he knows the only other thing in his tank is his buddy the pleco... The intruder was not welcome that was clear...


----------

